# Pipe bomb a newbie - get a new pipe!



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Good evening gents.

I had an idea. I've seen several PIFs on Puff but they do not appear to be as active on the pipe side as they are on the cigar side. I propose a challenge to all the seasoned pipers.

Add your name to the list if you would like to participate. Send a pipe (new/estate/cheap/expensive/cob/etc) and a few samples of your favorite tobacco to any non-pipe smoking Puff member of your choosing. Bomb the hell out of them. I will then take your number ranking on the list and pick one at random. The chosen BOTL will receive one of my custom pipes -pipe number 011 to be specific.

The goal here is not only to win a new pipe but to introduce more BOTLs to the pipe side and welcom them with a nice gift. Though I trust all of you explicitly, it would be fun to see the recipients post the carnage in this thread. So who's on board? Add your name to the list. Once we reach 10 participants I will give the word to launch your bombs. Once the dust settles I will post a video of me drawing the winner. Let's all have fun!

1) 
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

What a great idea. I would love to kick this off but I am stressed to the max and have a child custody hearing coming up. You put some good thought into this and it is nice of you to offer up that pipe you made. I hope you other guys can make this happen.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Heckthor, this is a outstanding idea!! I tip my hat to you for going the extra mile to start this and to offer up one of your pipes is awesome!!

1) Hannibal
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10) 

Let's get this going Brothers!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

jsnake said:


> What a great idea. I would love to kick this off but I am stressed to the max and have a child custody hearing coming up. You put some good thought into this and it is nice of you to offer up that pipe you made. I hope you other guys can make this happen.


Jake, I know how you feel. Things are tough at casa Wiebe at the moment too. Best of luck to you sir. Somebody bomb Jake please, he needs a pick-me-up :mischief:



Hannibal said:


> Hekthor, this is a outstanding idea!! I tip my hat to you for going the extra mile to start this and to offer up one of your pipes is awesome!!
> 
> 1 ) Hannibal
> 2 )
> ...


Thanks for volunteering Jeff. I'm sure some unsuspecting newbie will be thrilled.

*Who's next on the list!?!?!*


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's all my pipe Brethren at? 

Anyone.....


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm in. I might need help picking my unsuspecting newb since I don't visit the cigar side much anymore. Maybe Hannibal can help me with that...

Are we waiting until the list fills up to drop the bombs?


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for volunteering Dan. I'd like to fill the list before we bomb but at this rate we may need to cut the list a bit shorter. I'll send out PMs when it's time to drop the bombs. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)

Not a problem Dan! I have a few in mind to give a little SHOVE to. :lol:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd love to see this take off. Just need a few more willing participants. Who's next?

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Great idea. Unfortunatley I don't really have a pipe to send. But good luck on the contest, bring more people over to the pipeslope.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

HugSeal said:


> Great idea. Unfortunatley I don't really have a pipe to send. But good luck on the contest, bring more people over to the pipeslope.


One option would be to order a cob pipe online with a pouch of OTC tobacco and enter the newb's shipping addres so it would ship directly from the supplier. That could save you a lot of money in shipping since you are in Sweden, and end up costing you less than $20 total.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hekthor, I'd say we just need to give everybody a little time to find this. It's been a little slow in the MAW/PIF pipe thread lately too, so it could just be that people are busy with the holidays and aren't playing around online as much. I also know personally that I don't venture over to this "bomb" section every day either, so most have probably not seen this yet.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3) Tashaz
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10) 

Count me in, You pick the bombee.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There's three bump!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You pick the bombee.


Thanks Warren!

Jeff, can you forward a set of coordinates to Warren?


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm in if someone will supply the target. I know I'm new to this site, but I'm sure there are a few guys here who will vouch for me if need be.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I'm in if someone will supply the target. I know I'm new to this site, but I'm sure there are a few guys here who will vouch for me if need be.


I'm not sure about this guy ^^^ I hear he hangs out with Brandon White... :lol: j/k Tom.

I love the idea Hekthor! And that's a beautiful pipe!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Josh, are you throwing your name in the hat?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Josh, are you throwing your name in the hat?


I would but I have absolutely zero useful experience with pipe smoking... :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'm not sure about this guy ^^^ I hear he hangs out with Brandon White... :lol: j/k Tom.


For the record, Brandon hangs out with _me_! 8)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> For the record, Brandon hangs out with _me_! 8)


BAHAHAHA! nice!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> I'm in if someone will supply the target. I know I'm new to this site, but I'm sure there are a few guys here who will vouch for me if need be.


You're in

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3) Tashaz
4) TommyTree
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well there's four.....

Come on guys.....


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3) Tashaz
4) TommyTree
5) Desertlifter
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)

With the grace of our host, I'm in. Ordinance will be loaded this week.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Brian, I think Hekthor wanted to wait till we filled the full 10 on the list.....


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Brian, I think Hekthor wanted to wait till we filled the full 10 on the list.....


That was my understanding too. I think it would be cool to do a mass bombing where we all send out the ordinance within a few days of each other...


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

You guys are correct, Brian contacted me about the timing of his bomb. Special circumstances require him to send it early. I'll allow it as I'd hate to deprive a noob the chance to receive a bomb. For the rest of us it will be one massive group strike!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> For the record, Brandon hangs out with _me_! 8)


It's more of a mentor/mentee relationship. I'm trying to help him out. 

If Tommy's in, I am in.

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3) Tashaz
4) TommyTree
5) Desertlifter
6) bwhite220
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Only 4 more spots left..... 

Come on Brothers!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

You can't tell me there aren't 10 pipe guys on this forum who don't have a pipe and some tobacco laying around they can spare. Just let you wife see your pipe collection; she'll find a bunch for you that she's sure you can live with out.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Tommy, you say that like you have been through that terrifying experience. 

Is it against the rules to sign up twice?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> You can't tell me there aren't 10 pipe guys on this forum who don't have a pipe and some tobacco laying around they can spare. Just let you wife see your pipe collection; she'll find a bunch for you that she's sure you can live with out.


Hey, Hey, Hey...... Shhhhh..... I was the first to sign up......


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Where's all my pipe Brethren at?
> 
> Anyone.....


I am working on it...lol Give me a few months... I am now just starting to try different things.

I do have a few types of pipe bacci I could sample out... Shoot I even have the weed pipe i bought on accident. I will help if need be.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

One sign up please. But feel free to bomb multiple targets. Lol


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

bwhite220 said:


> Tommy, you say that like you have been through that terrifying experience.


She cleaned the garage Friday afternoon and informed me of her findings before the sun could set that day. I was going to send some away just to appease her and then this came up.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Oh Shoot! That means some one is going to be destroyed!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Brian, I think Hekthor wanted to wait till we filled the full 10 on the list.....


Yup - like Hekthor said. I am not sending out immediately - I just have a unique opportunity to put my round downrange coming up, possibly before the fire for effect. If anyone wants details just PM me and I'll fill you in.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright Gents.

We've got a pretty good turn out so far and I thank each one of you for participating. I'll leave the list open until the end of today. Please recruit your fellow pipers to join if you can.

Bombs away tomorrow, Friday the 13th (how fitting :mischief We should be able to do some pretty good damage.

I will draw the winner of the HWiebe custom pipe this weekend and post the results.

This should be fun!

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3) Tashaz
4) TommyTree
5) Desertlifter
6) bwhite220
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Heck, I'm not an experienced pipe smoker but I'll throw down on a corn cob and some samples for a 1 in 10 chance on a new pipe. LOL. You guys just pick the victim, I don't really know anyone on the cigar side of things.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Should we tell you our target so someone doesn't get bombed twice or is that part of the fun?


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've thought of the double bomb and figured that could be part of the fun. 

Someone PM Chris a target!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

1) Hannibal
2) DanR
3) Tashaz
4) TommyTree
5) Desertlifter
6) bwhite220
7) Briars&Havanas
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a target in my sights thanks to Hannibal.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> I have a target in my sights thanks to Hannibal.


And a good one it is!! :lol: Poor Bastage......


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> I have a target in my sights thanks to Hannibal.





Hannibal said:


> And a good one it is!! :lol: Poor Bastage......


You pipers are as ruthless as us cigar fiends! :lol:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see the carnage!!!eep:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> I can't wait to see the carnage!!!eep:


Me too! Should be fun and interesting! I have no doubt that you guys will hit some very deserving BOTLs! :thumb:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Order placed & shipping direct to the recipient.


Corn Cob Missouri Pride mmcc25 1 
Pipe - Straight
Pipe Nails (pack of 5) PTL10 1 
BJ Long's Medium Pipe pc03 1 
Cleaners (bundle)
Scottys Bulk Blends - bptscot01 1 
Butternut Burley
Orlik Golden Sliced (50g tptorl03 1 
tin)
McClelland Tin - Virginia tptmcc73 1 
Woods (50g)
Cornell & Diehl Tin - tptcnd37 1 
Purple Cow (2oz.)


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. Now that's a bomb!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Going to be hand delivering two packages today..... Hopefully two new puffers to add to the pipe side.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> Wow. Now that's a bomb!


Nah, just a little gift.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I was one of the victims... I have been wanting to get into pipes for a while and even bought some cobs a while ago and cant find them LOL... So I walk into work and Boom there it is..............................





MM Corn Cob
Dr Grabow Grand Duke


Peterson Irish Oak
Esoterica Penzance
Gawith & Hoggarth Kendals Kentucky
Boswells Northwoods
Peter Stokkebye LNF 

Plus everything i need, Lighter Pipe tool and some cleaners....


Thanks Jeff I look forward to heading down this slope.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

There I was entering the office door this morning. As I walked around the corner to my desk, I got the big surprise. The Bomb of the day. Great job Hannibal and thanks for the morning greeting.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

In-person bombing! Awesome hits guys.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Will be deploying bomb later today. Hopefully will reach impact early next week.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Bombs away! Should hit early next week!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Bombs away!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow. You pipers do it right!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Gregg, c'mon over to the pipe side. It'll get you off the cigar slope


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Contents of my bomb:

-1 Bent Cob
-1 Pipe Tool
-Pipe Cleaners
-1 oz Boswell's Northwoods
-1 oz Christmas Cookie
-1 oz Boswell's Best
-1 oz Boswell Burley
-1 oz Boswell Berry Cobbler 

No picture because I had it drop shipped to him. Hopefully he'll post up a few pics here for us to see.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> *I will draw the winner of the HWiebe custom pipe this weekend and post the results.
> *
> This should be fun!
> 
> ...


Come on #1!!! :lol:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Gregg, c'mon over to the pipe side. It'll get you off the cigar slope


Or it will give him a second slope! LOL


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Macke said:


> Or it will give him a second slope! LOL


I think that is more likely! :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Macke said:


> Or it will give him a second slope! LOL





AStateJB said:


> I think that is more likely! :lol:


And you would both be correct LOL


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

what a cool idea and thread! Great job pipers!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mcgreggor57 said:


> And you would both be correct LOL


Slopes are good Gregg, need to borrow some skis? LOL


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Macke said:


> Or it will give him a second slope! LOL


I think it's two slopes leading to the same valley. We'll all end up there, given enough time and gravity.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> what a cool idea and thread! Great job pipers!!!


And not all the bombs have burst yet. I can't wait to see what everyone sent. Did we specify that bombees must have access to a camera?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> I think it's two slopes leading to the same valley. We'll all end up there, given enough time and gravity.


Yea, tho I walk through the valley of broken bank accounts and dirty pipe cleaners, I shall fear no tobacco...my BOTL and lighters they comfort me...for they chat with me...and sometimes they bomb me...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Yea, tho I walk through the valley of broken bank accounts and dirty pipe cleaners, I shall fear no tobacco...my BOTL and lighters they comfort me...for they chat with me...and sometimes they bomb me...


I make a motion this immediately be adopted as the Smoker's Psalm.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I make a motion this immediately be adopted as the Smoker's Psalm.


+1

(nice Jason!)


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

*WINNER!!!!!*

I performed the draw, You'll have to watch the video to find out who won!

Thanks again for participating gents!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Where's the video???????

Guess I can't see it at work if it's posted......


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the contest, Hekthor. All pipe smokers look kinder and more generous thanks to what you pulled together here. You've given us all a good name.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats to.... the winner!!! 

The vid worked fine for me, but I don't want to ruin the surprise for Jeff.  :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Someone please help a Brother out..... I can't see the video. Who do I congratulate??


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats to the winner and thanks for a great idea and contest to Hekthor.

And sorry Jeff, but I don't want to post a spoiler. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

You guys are ruthless!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

All I can say is congratulations to EVERYONE for getting involved. This was a lot of fun Hekthor & thanks for being so generous as to offering up a unique prize. You are all winners.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats to....the winner. Hekthor, this was an awesome thread to follow. Thanks!


----------



## Deviate (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats to the winner. It's a damn-fine looking pipe; hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats to the winner!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations to the winner...

Great contest Hekthor!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

The pipe is now in the hands of Canada Post. Should be in the air tomorrow. Hope you like it Tom!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm sure I will, and I'll make sure Brandon has plenty of chances to drool over it too.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> I'm sure I will, and I'll make sure Brandon has plenty of chances to drool over it too.


Poor choice of words Tom....lol.....gross


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Should be some bombs landing today!!! I can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> Should be some bombs landing today!!! I can't wait to see the carnage.


Me as well. Mine shipped yesterday so this should be fun to watch.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Should be some bombs landing today!!! I can't wait to see the carnage.


Mine is "out for delivery"...


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats to the winner! My bomb should be hitting today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

can't wait to see the damage and destruction!!!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Alright I want to know which one of you knuckleheads put my name on the target list! You owe me a PO Box!

I swung by the post office today and saw a package from a name I didn't recognize, so naturally I opened it up and BOOM! Then out of nowhere a burning piece of paper flies past my head, Briars&Havanas? Sounds familiar but I couldn't remember who it was! Then I come home to see a PM from Chris himself letting me know I should check my PO Box and everything clicked...

The evidence:

















Since it's hard to read.. 
Bosswell's Premium Burley
Bosswell's Best
Christmas Cookie
Berry Cobbler
Northwoods
I've been wanting a bent stem pipe, so awesome awesome awesome! Feels great in my hand too

Please feel free to ignore the fact that the second picture has the card completely intact.. Fabricated evidence...

Thank you VERY much Chris, I snuck a bowl of berry cobbler in on the way to dinner tonight and it was awesome, can't wait to try the others!

PS - No important sections of business cards were harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHaaaaaahaaaa! Bloody brilliant. Nice work Chris. :yo:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Nicely done! Now waiting for the next boom! As Colonel Cathcart always said, it's all about the tight bomb pattern. Makes it all look good in the aerial photos.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey bro, glad you liked it! I actually just got some Boswell's berry cobbler in the mail yesterday too. Very nice blend. Let me know how you like that burley, I haven't tried any of that yet.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

At, second glance that cob does look pretty nice. I may have to order one of those for myself too. LOL


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Have several Briar pipes and I still frequent my cob. They are great smokers.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

love that note!


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice Macke!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DanR said:


> Mine is "out for delivery"...


And it has LANDED!! So last night was very hectic. Spent 40 min on phone w/cable co as soon as I walked in door. Then went to Home Depot to take advantage of last day of 12 mos 0% interest (bathroom redo). Got home about 9pm, ate dinner then wife gave me my mail = usual stack of bills but one long box on the bottom??? I got the distinct but unique smell of tobacco, but not cigars??? So I open it and I am TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY!! *A beautiful Savoy pipe handmade in Italy*; lots of tobacco; a tin; a jar; a pipe tool; a cool pouch for the pipe; pipe cleaners

My home desktop is pretty much fried so I managed to get on the wifes netbook to do a little research on "Pipe Smoking 101" because I literally know nothing about pipes. So here is the pron - total package first:









Close ups:

































Once again I am truly humbled by the Puff Community. A super big thanks to DanR, Jeff (Hannibal) my good buddy and a co-conspirator in this and to Hekthor (HWiebe) for putting this all together!









Now for some questions:
1. I figure the spoon part of the tool is to lightly scrape out remnants from the bowl after smoking and the little flat end thing is the tamper to tamp down the tobacco when loading the bowl but I don't know what the straight rod is for?
2. I want to smoke a bowl at lunch today so how long would an average bowl take to smoke (20, 30, 40 minutes?)
3. Which tobacco would you all recommend I start with for my first ever pipe smoke?

I'll have plenty more questions as I embark on this new journey but for now - Just Thanks!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

The pointed rod is for poking through the tobacco to clear the airway (if needed) and to see hot much tobacco you have left (if there's any resistance, you still have tobacco). For your first bowl, I'd recommend Sugar Barrel, which should be easy on you and for you. Pack about half a bowl to get a 20-minute-ish smoke. If you still have tobacco left when lunch ends, just lightly knock out the ash and leave the tobacco for later. Unlike cigars, it usually doesn't hurt to relight. Watch your temperature, too, as you're getting started. If the bowl gets too hat for your hand, let it go out and cool down before relighting.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Tom, exactly what I needed to know - I am open to any and all suggestions gentlemen.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Dan set you up well, by the way. Those are quality tobaccos to smoke in an excellent pipe. There are lots of tricks and techniques we could bombard you with, but you'll be just fine if you remember pipe rule #1: If you're enjoying your pipe, you're doing it right.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Tom beat me to it, but I was going to recommend you start with the Sugar Barrel or the Billy Budd, they should both be easy to pack. There are lots of opinions and techniques for filling a bowl, but I started this way: youtube pipesmagazine - Bing Videos

The key is to just relax and go with your gut. There are techniques that will improve your smoking over time, but for now just have fun.

edit: dang, he beat me to it again!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

DanR said:


> edit: dang, he beat me to it again!


I'm sneaky like that. Plus, I have a free period right now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok - another question: I read in the "101" stuff that they recommended letting the pipe rest a couple days in between smokes?? Did I misread something or is that in fact true??


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I usually try to give mine 24 hours. The briar absorbs moisture and needs time to dry. If you plan on smoking more frequently, a corncob makes a good second pipe for very little money. There are, of course, guys who don't rest their pipes, and they love them too. Just know that, over time, your smoke will grow ever more moist and eventually sour. There are pipe sweeteners if that happens.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

This is turning out just the way I had hoped. Excellent bombs. Love the banter!

Good job gents!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ok - another question: I read in the "101" stuff that they recommended letting the pipe rest a couple days in between smokes?? Did I misread something or is that in fact true??


Yep, you need to let them rest (24 hours like Tom said), so I guess more pipes are in your future!! Just look at what happened to Hannibal...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Order placed & shipping direct to the recipient.
> 
> Corn Cob Missouri Pride mmcc25 1
> Pipe - Straight
> ...


...and it too landed.

I'm pretty sure I didn't even post in this thread until the ordinances were in the air. Therefore, this was a *complete *surprise.
First and foremost, thanks so much Warren! The aromas are absolutely amazing. The last pipe I had in my mouth was a Dr Grabow filled with Captain Black circa 1979 in college. All I remember was the tongue bite LOL.

This will be a fun slope to negotiate and I'm looking forward to learning the ropes and nuances of the piper side. I don't even know enough to ask any questions yet so I'll surf around, read...and hopefully soak in an education.

Again, thanks for your generosity and also to Hekthor for a fun contest to watch unfold. Being a recipient was icing on the cake.

Here's evidence of the carnage before the batteries puked:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

More than enough to keep you interested until Pipe Acquisition Disorder and Tobacco Acquisition Disorder set in. Loving these bombs, fellas.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a sweet hit! Good job Warren. Hope you enjoy the pipe side Gregg!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hekthor - Im enjoying my FIRST EVER pipe right now as I type - not sure I"ve done everything right but I just wanted to thank you for the thread and the opportunity to experience pipe smoking! THANKS Hekthor!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Another video for any newbies on how to fill by our very own KarateKyle: http://m.youtube.com/?rdm=4ozmbjsh4...=0&user=karatekyle91&tab=&autoplay=True&gl=US


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hekthor - Im enjoying my FIRST EVER pipe right now as I type - not sure I"ve done everything right but I just wanted to thank you for the thread and the opportunity to experience pipe smoking! THANKS Hekthor!!


So your thoughts sir??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> So your thoughts sir??


So far so good although I do seem to be rilighting a lot - maybe didnt pack it tight enough??


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> So far so good although I do seem to be rilighting a lot - maybe didnt pack it tight enough??


All newbies relight a lot. A lot of experienced smokers relight a lot. It just takes practice (if you want to get good at not relighting, which isn't a requirement).


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> So far so good although I do seem to be rilighting a lot - maybe didnt pack it tight enough??


So, which tobacco did you decide to start with?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Your very welcome Gregg, enjoy mate. :thumb:


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't have much experience with a pipe going out, otherwise I would try to be more helpful.. My pipes do a great job staying lit, and I only let them go out when I feel that they are getting a little too warm. I also don't pack it SUPER tight, it's more of a couple of gentle tamps while packing.. 

I just think it works best for me, but I fill the bowl about halfway, and tamp it lightly, then fill it all the way and tamp it ever-so-slightly harder, then fill to the top again and tamp down slightly harder still, and you should have a little bit of room between the tobacco and the rim of the pipe. Doesn't seem to go out on me, and it works for me, maybe it's worth a shot for another newbie piper?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DanR said:


> So, which tobacco did you decide to start with?


Dan I went with the Sugar Barrel as suggested here. Jeff (hannibal) sugested I let it sit out for about 20 min before packing the bowl but in my excitement I forgot to do that. I definitely enjoyed it. I did have to relight several times and I got a little "gurgling" at the endbut I think that's my noobness. Thoroughly enjoyed it though.

I already had a SCdlH Principe (CC) dry boxed for smoking so I fired that up after the pipe. Wow - big, big difference in pipe tobacco and Cigars. Youse Guys have started me down ANOTHER slippery slope!!! LOL.

PS - my wife sees me packing the pipe last night on the patio and opens the sliding door and in a very condescending voice says: "So now your going to start smoking Pipes too!!" My exact words were: "Why Yes... Yes I am going to start smoking pipes now." A disgusted look, shake of the head and slam of the door followed = LOL, LMAO, ROTF LMAO!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Dan I went with the Sugar Barrel as suggested here. Jeff (hannibal) sugested I let it sit out for about 20 min before packing the bowl but in my excitement I forgot to do that. I definitely enjoyed it. I did have to relight several times and I got a little "gurgling" at the endbut I think that's my noobness. Thoroughly enjoyed it though.
> 
> I already had a SCdlH Principe (CC) dry boxed for smoking so I fired that up after the pipe. Wow - big, big difference in pipe tobacco and Cigars. Youse Guys have started me down ANOTHER slippery slope!!! LOL.
> 
> PS - my wife sees me packing the pipe last night on the patio and opens the sliding door and in a very condescending voice says: "So now your going to start smoking Pipes too!!" My exact words were: "Why Yes... Yes I am going to start smoking pipes now." A disgusted look, shake of the head and slam of the door followed = LOL, LMAO, ROTF LMAO!!


You definitely went from one end of the spectrum to the other when you left the Sugar Barrel for the Principe. That's the way I do it too, although usually on the weekends as I poke around the house. Usually a nice bowl from my pipe, then a nice big stogie, and if I'm still standing after that I take a little dry snuff up the snozz to clear my head... :mrgreen:

That's what I forgot in your package, Nasal Snuff! Your wife would be very pleased at that point. :lol:

Maybe try the Billy Budd next, it has some cigar leaf and latakia in it, so much more robust flavors. But definitely let it dry out first (in fact all afternoon would be ok). Pack a touch tighter than you did with the sugar barrel.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - my wife sees me packing the pipe last night on the patio and opens the sliding door and in a very condescending voice says: "So now your going to start smoking Pipes too!!" My exact words were: "Why Yes... Yes I am going to start smoking pipes now." A disgusted look, shake of the head and slam of the door followed = LOL, LMAO, ROTF LMAO!!


Although I didn't have a chance to smoke it last night, that was about the same conversation and reaction my wife had as I unwrapped the bomb from Tashaz.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhhh the joys of having understanding spouses!! :biglaugh:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

These bombs actually set a precedent to explain future purchases to your wife as simply gifts from the brotherhood. It's devious, I know, but it can keep the marriage happy and the cellar and humidor full.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

@ Dan - the Billy Bud will be next and for Tom - the squids and lobsters and dog bombers hitme with about 40 packages in the course of a week = the wife has been educated on bombs and thinks we are ALL certifiable!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> ...the wife has been educated on bombs and thinks we are ALL certifiable!!


I love it!!!!! My wife thinks it's amazing how generous Puff BOTLs are.


----------



## Briars&Havanas (Jan 5, 2012)

My wife doesn't like my pipe/cigar hobby at all. I'm still tying to get my wife to let me smoke aromatics inside. Not sure that will every happen though. Had to go outside and smoke in my car last night with the engine running. It has been cold as balls here lately, LOL.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Briars&Havanas said:


> *I'm still tying to get my wife to let me smoke aromatics inside.*


Yeah let us know what the outcome of that is Brother!! :lol: ound:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

There should probably be at least one more bomb landing this week! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

HWiebe said:


> There should probably be at least one more bomb landing this week! Can't wait to see it!


Yeah, mine. I'm still hoping it hits today. Damn bomber pilot must have taken a wrong turn at Albuquerque.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

First, there was this. Pretty unassuming package, if you ask me. The Canadian maple leafs meant I didn't need to look at the return address to see who sent it.










And *BOOM!*










This pipe is actually the bomb that keeps on bombing (in that every time I sit it down, there'll be a small explosion from the sheer size of it).










Seriously, this thing actually makes me looks small... Actually, Hekthor, you should market this as a diet aid!










At first glance, the stain is beautiful, the finish combines smooth and rusticated very effectively, and the engineering is spot on. You even got the full wide eyes and slack jaw look of dumbfoundedness from my daughter when she saw it. I promise a full review of this beauty after I get a few bowls through her. Now, what to smoke, what to smoke?


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad it arrived! It was never meant as a clencher.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh, and in all my excitement, I forgot to say something. *ThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYouThankYou*


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a beautiful pipe, Hekthor! Congrats Tom!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know anything about "clenchers" but I do know one beautiful piece of art when I see it!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I don't know anything about "clenchers" but I do know one beautiful piece of art when I see it!!!


A clencher is one that you can comfortably hold between your teeth/in your mouth without too much pain. :lol:

Again, congrats Tom!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Great looking Pipe Tommy. I had seen it previously, but those pictures really bring it to life. Let us know what your first smoke is going to be...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is one great looking pipe!!!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful......so is the pipe!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

bwhite220 said:


> Beautiful......so is the pipe!


Let people talk! I'm glad it's out in the open. I was so tired of living a lie.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow... you two certainly know how to kill a thread... :lol:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Wow... you two certainly know how to kill a thread... :lol:


YEah! Not that there's anything wrong with it, just don't be all up in my face about it! :smoke2:

Seriously though...I share your sense of humor.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Wow... you two certainly know how to kill a thread... :lol:


It'll come back. There's still one bomb yet to land. Mine. Damn international shipping.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I kill buffets - that's it!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> It'll come back. There's still one bomb yet to land. Mine. Damn international shipping.


And mine - delayed for circumstances out of my control that will become apparent in about...48 hours. And I thought it was going to go early.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

In case anybody is still watching - my rounds finally hit downrange:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-passes/304338-shortfuses-noob-friendly-pass.html

Executive summary:

MM Diplomat
Wooden Pipe tool
Tobacco:
Bombay Extra 
Frog Morton On the Pond (already got more of this after my intro..)
Sutliffe Maple Street
P. Stokkebye English Luxury


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That's a nice list setup for a new smoker, Brian. Nicely done.

I guess I should link mine, just to go full circle. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ombed-tommytree-shapnel-everywhere-medic.html

Thanks again, Hekthor. This was a great bombing that you organized.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Great job guys! 

I am seeing a lot more banter on the pipe side in the past few days. Mission accomplished. 


Thanks a lot to all the participants!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Great job guys!
> 
> I am seeing a lot more banter on the pipe side in the past few days. Mission accomplished.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the participants!


"Mission accomplished." = "HAHA! We gotcha suckers!"??? :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> "Mission accomplished." = "HAHA! We gotcha suckers!"??? :lol:


Weren't you one of those suckers that switch slopes after this? Or are you not counting yourself a pipe smoker until tomorrow?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> Weren't you one of those suckers that switch slopes after this? Or are you not counting yourself a pipe smoker until tomorrow?


"Switched" no. But I will concede to adding a slope, even though the pipe is not yet in my possession... Why do you think i felt the need to post that? :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Posted this elsewhere, but thought I should post here too! Brian (Desertlifter) hit me but good!!!










THanks again, Brian!!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Good job all! How are the newb's enjoying the smoke?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually, I had a bowl of English Lux from Brian (Desertlifter) that blew me away on Saturday! Looking forward to trying more.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very much. Like other's have said, it's a nice alternative when you don't have enough time to enjoy a cigar.


----------

